# The View New Content page goes blank at times or there are very few latest items shown



## bizzard (Aug 21, 2014)

As few others lurking here, I keep watch on the "View New Content" page to see what's going on as I am lazy to go through all the sub-forums. But, I have observed that at times, the list of contents are all gone and only few of the latest posts appear there. Is this happening just for me or has it got anything to do with the server?

I usually keep watch on the posts sorted by Time Period and those which have "Content I have not read".


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 21, 2014)

Happened to me a time or two.  I typically just keep it on 'Past 48 Hours'/etc now, as the unread posts are marked to differentiate them from the ones you've already read.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 21, 2014)

'Unread content' has always been kinda spotty on forums like that for me anyway. It does a good job of tracking if a thread you're participating in has new posts but cookies don't provide the best flexibility and database based read tracking systems can be pretty heavy.

Just anecdotal though. I used to use the new posts page a lot on vBulletin forums years back. It'd work fine for a bit then wipe the list and only show new posts from the past few hours.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 21, 2014)

It depends on where you press it. It doesn't work if e.g. you're viewing a user profile.


----------



## mojeda (Aug 21, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> It depends on where you press it. It doesn't work if e.g. you're viewing a user profile.


Yes, if you're viewing a profile and you click "View New Content" then it looks for New Members I believe.

Need to open it from within a forum or the index.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 21, 2014)

Or just change your view type from within the New Content page.


----------



## bizzard (Aug 21, 2014)

I am aware that the link behave different when I am viewing profile, but I can switch back with the navigation options on the left. The point is I don't get logged out of the forum, but sometimes when I refresh to see if anything new is there, it shows only few posts, or sometimes none. Seems like something wiped out the list.

This is what I see now. All posts before 9.02PM is gone from the list.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 21, 2014)

Probably because before I was using Sphinx to for search indexing. That broke during a reboot so I swapped back to traditional search and have yet to get Sphinx fixed.

I've not actually seen this issue myself (and I'm on that content page often) but my money is leaning towards Sphinx, or lack of it, possibly causing the issue. I'll have a look at it either tonight after work or this weekend.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 21, 2014)

I've run into an incorrectly blank View New Content page a number of times as well. I go to it using a bookmark so I know it's not because I'm clicking it on the wrong page.


----------



## switsys (Aug 21, 2014)

I haven't had any of those- nor any similar isssues.


----------



## bizzard (Aug 28, 2014)

Its happening more frequently these days. The New Content pages looks to me as below, with just 2 treads.



@MannDude, can you have a look at what's causing this?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 10, 2014)

Has this continued for those who have reported this error?


----------

